# Renewing car registration when residence cancelled



## ciaa

Hey,

Does anyone know if its possible to renew your car registration in Dubai when your residence visa has been cancelled??

I went to get it done a few days back and even though i had renewed my insurance and passed the test, they wouldnt renew it as i was now on a tourist visa.

Seems like the RTA is now connected with immigration. Does anyone know a loophole for this ?? Seems a waste that I have to rent a car until a get a new job!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ciaa

Anyone???

i surely cant be the only one who's had this problem


----------



## INFAMOUS

Sounds like you should have renewed your registration earlier! I highly doubt they will let you do with without residency. Unless they offer some sort of TEMP permit?


----------



## md000

While the Dubai website doesn't explicitly say you need your visa, it also doesn't say you need your passport:

http://www.dubai.ae/en.portal?topic,renewcarreg,1,&_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=home

The website may say this, but I'm nearly positive you need a residency visa. Last time I went, they wouldn't even let me use my Emirates ID to renew my vehicle registration (then what's the purpose!??!). I had to bring copies of the passport and visa page.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Ogri750

Without the visa, no renewal.

Sorry


----------



## Saint Ari

I just renewed my car @ Barsha last week ... I wasnt asked to show passport / visa.


----------



## Amame

I renew it in March this year and they asked for my Emirates ID only. I only show them the copy, not the original.


----------



## md000

And, as it shows you, the UAE is inconsistent.......

Based upon my past experience with government agencies, just go at different times until you don't need it any more  I mean - someone is going to say yes eventually, right? Or try a different emirate.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Gavtek

Is it possible to transfer ownership of your car to someone else if your visa is cancelled? 

For example, if you got in trouble with the police, you got your visa cancelled and deported, would you still be able to sell your car?


----------



## INFAMOUS

Gavtek said:


> Is it possible to transfer ownership of your car to someone else if your visa is cancelled?
> 
> For example, if you got in trouble with the police, you got your visa cancelled and deported, would you still be able to sell your car?


What did you do?!?!:juggle:


----------



## Gavtek

Hopefully nothing!


----------



## Amame

Gavtek said:


> Is it possible to transfer ownership of your car to someone else if your visa is cancelled?
> 
> For example, if you got in trouble with the police, you got your visa cancelled and deported, would you still be able to sell your car?


You can transfer your car to my name anytime, Gav, just to be safe! You never know what could happen right?


----------



## Amame

By the way, try going to Fujairah traffic police on Dibba side. They are very very flexible. They let me renew my car even tho the insurance was already run for almost 2 months


----------



## INFAMOUS

Amame said:


> By the way, try going to Fujairah traffic police on Dibba side. They are very very flexible. They let me renew my car even tho the insurance was already run for almost 2 months


Awesome! What do you drive so I know to not drive anywhere near you!!!

[NO-LIKE]


----------



## jay1210

*selling car with cancelled visa*

hi there the same situation for me also i left the country and my visa was cancelled i left my car now my friend want to buy it , can it be possible/


----------



## ReggieDXB007

Just renewed car registration at the place next to Gold and Diamond park - only showed previous registration and insurance. I went the high-speed way (extra AED 250 I think) and possibly because it is Ramadan the chap seemed to be in a hurry to process me.

Luck of the draw I guess...


----------

